# 1937 Roadmaster



## DonChristie

This is a CL score I got on 1-6-12. It is in real rough condition. I am hoping there is some paint left under the rust. My plan is to disassemble the bike and give all the painted surfaces the WD40 and Steel wool treatment. The plated parts will get a ScotchBrite wheel polish. All the bearings will be repacked. I will keep her stock and try and rescue any paint left. My intentions for this bike are unclear, I may sell it or keep it. I will try and post pics along the way, kinda like a Blog. 

1-6-12


----------



## DonChristie

What kind of Pedals would be original for this bike?


----------



## scrubbinrims

I could only guess what is correct as far as pedals for your double bar roadster...Torrington 8's
Surely Phil will be along to provide more info.
What is the bracket on the truss rod...for a reflector or a light?  Are you keeping this piece?
I really like the detail on this one!
Chris


----------



## DonChristie

I'm not sure what that bracket is for...you know? Looks like something fairly ornate would go onto it. I may end up selling this bike. It is being cleaned up now.


----------



## Old-Bikes

cool, I want to see this finished!


----------



## cyclingday

The bracket on the truss rods is an ornament holder.

Hard piece to find, and with a nice aged patina. That alone, made the purchase of the bike well worth it.


----------



## DonChristie

^^No poop? Nice! Heres a closer pic of the bracket. Lets see what kind of an ornament goes on it.


----------



## Old-Bikes

you could fit a fender ornament perhaps?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Don craigs list has been good to you! I agree with Marty the truss rod ornament holder was worth the purchase if the price was right. Nice find...


----------



## DonChristie

Price was definately right, under a hundred. We dont calculate gas money, do we? lol. 

She is proving to be quite an evil gal, she ain't going easy!! During disassembly, the gooseneck/Bolt actually broke in two pieces, Crank bearing had desolved due to rust, Fork is bent and worst of all, there's very little Red paint left!! It will definately have cool Patina.


----------



## RMS37

I’m checking in a bit late on this one….

  My best guess for dating this bike is that it is a Christmas bike for 1938.

  The three important factors used to date a CWC bike are the pattern of the frame, the paint pattern on the frame, and the serial number.

  The serial number trumps all, but often a bike comes up for photo dating without a serial number. From the other end, a serial number alone is generally insufficient to date a CWC bike because the company repeated their numbers several times.

  Looking at this bike without a serial number I would have guessed it to be from late 1939 or 1940 based on the stenciled feather darts. That paint pattern first appears illustrated in the 1940 catalog and was used on various models at least into the early 1950’s. The earliest bike I have previously recorded with this pattern is from early 1940 and about 175,000 units later than your bike. 


  Without taking the paint into consideration, the frame itself could date from anywhere between late 1937, when the space between the top tubes on the double bar roadster frame was opened up to make room for a tank, and 1940+ as this frame design was produced at least into 1940 and possibly up until the beginning of WW2.


  Since this bike comes with a serial number that will ultimately be the information that dates the bike. The serial number falls before the numbers on the ABC Services/Western Autos document so the best way to try to pin it down is to compare it to similar numbered bikes in the database. It turns out to be bracketed on the down side by a 1938 pattern Girl’s Supreme and on the high side by a 1939 pattern 3-Gill. All three of the bikes span about 8,000 units which is probably less than a month’s production for CWC.


  All of the above leads me to believe the bike is from the fall of 1938 when the transition from 1938 pattern bikes to 1939 pattern bikes was being implemented. In reality that date could slide two or three months in either direction because modeling the system does not give clear break points for the end/beginning of any calendar year. While it was probably built in 1938 it could be called a 1939 model as the bike companies marketed their bikes much like automobiles with the new models for the next year being available well in advance of the calendar year break.

  Now the question is whether the ornament and bracket were under the Christmas tree with the bike or added at a later date.


----------



## DonChristie

Thanks for the input Phil and everybody - I appreciate it. I am a Green-Horn when it comes to Roadmasters. So general consensus says it is a 1938, damn I was so close, lol. Does anybody have original scans or images? Also, what type of pedals are correct?

1-7-12

I found a seat that will work nicely on the bike. I had the bike out in the sun today and shot a few pics. The bike is in rough shape but I believe will look great when done. I plan on tearing it down today.


----------



## DonChristie

1-8-12

The bike is tore down completely. It was a bitch to take apart. The Crank was frozen solid and Bearings dissolved to rust, Gooseneck broke off inside of Fork, Chain is rusted solid and a broken Master link. All things considered, not too bad. Lol, I have yet to do the Hubs!


----------



## DonChristie

That evening I got to trying to save the paint. A few beers and a whole lot of rubbing and this is what I got. I used xxxx steel wool/WD40 on it. I am a little disappointed in the lack of paint! There is enough to leave a witness mark of the original paint. In the pics, I have not cleaned/waxed the surfaces or done the Rear fender yet.


----------



## Old-Bikes

well, as you said, not much left! but it looks really good! a neat "klunker" look.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Get yourself a bottle of rust remover in a brown bottle called "Whink" sold in smaller hardware stores and use it (wearing rubber gloves) and 0000 steel or brass wool.
My fastback sport I just picked up looked similar in shape and hue, and now it is blue...it really removes the ferrous patina quite well.
Wipe it off no more than 20 seconds or so with a terry cloth, but use more sparingly around the white detail.
Chris


----------



## ratina

scrubbinrims said:


> Get yourself a bottle of rust remover in a brown bottle called "Whink" sold in smaller hardware stores and use it (wearing rubber gloves) and 0000 steel or brass wool.
> My fastback sport I just picked up looked similar in shape and hue, and now it is blue...it really removes the ferrous patina quite well.
> Wipe it off no more than 20 seconds or so with a terry cloth, but use more sparingly around the white detail.
> Chris




Do you have before and after pics? His bike looks like my Elgin, maybe even a little better


----------



## scrubbinrims

Actually, I was planning on just that and posted the bike in the project rides and was waiting on some riverside mate tires to arrive to take a final gallery photo, but I'll see about uploading a shot tomorrow.
It is the best, fastest, and safest rust remover to use on painted metal in my opinion, but you have to work quickly in sections.
Chris




ratina said:


> Do you have before and after pics? His bike looks like my Elgin, maybe even a little better


----------



## Brady43Williams

This months Bicycle of the Month is this 1937 Roadmaster restored and owned by Greg Clark. It features a New Departure 2-speed hub and a New Departure front brake.

Thanks,
Network Cables


----------



## DonChristie

For which publication? Well, uh, post a teaser pic would ya!


----------



## scrubbinrims

Congrats to Greg Clark! (for what remains a mystery)

I am attaching pictures of my bicycle of the month attic winner a Hawthorne "Fastback Sport" depicted here upon request to demonstrate the awesome power of Whink rust remover.
I think it would help uncover the original color, or close to it with this stuff and an abrasive like 0000 steel wool.

Before...didn't know what it was black? burgundy?







After with Whink






Ehhh?
Chris


----------



## DonChristie

Wow! I bet you were suprised! I am interested in trying this Whink! Altho, I am pretty sure the paint on mine is all gone. It appears to be bare metal..I gotta find this magic stuff!


----------



## DonChristie

scrubbinrims said:


> Get yourself a bottle of rust remover in a brown bottle called "Whink" sold in smaller hardware stores and use it (wearing rubber gloves) and 0000 steel or brass wool.
> My fastback sport I just picked up looked similar in shape and hue, and now it is blue...it really removes the ferrous patina quite well.
> Wipe it off no more than 20 seconds or so with a terry cloth, but use more sparingly around the white detail.
> Chris




I found a bottle of this stuff and tried it. It didn't do much to the surface. I decided to try XX Steel wool.


----------



## DonChristie

1-20-12

Friday nite and it's Bike nite! Some Mexican beers, WD40 and Half Man, Half Biscuit on the turntable. It was a good nite. I finally started the rims. I decided to use XX steel wool. After trying XXXX and XXX Steel wool, this was the next up. One pic is the Front rim which was cleaned up compared to the Rear rim which was not done yet. Alot of red was left under the rust. You can still see the pinstripes. In fact, the stripe is more visible than the Red. Another pic is of the Rear hub in pieces and being cleaned. There was so much gunk in the Hub. I still need to polish the plated Hub parts using a Scotchbrite wheel. The other pic is both Wheels cleaned up. I still need to assemble the rear ND hub, oh joy!


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69

Looks great!


----------



## Bicycle Belle

*Do my eyes deceive me?*

Shwinndoggy is that Manny, Moe and Jack I see in your picture? Love your bike btw!


----------



## DonChristie

Bicycle Belle said:


> Shwinndoggy is that Manny, Moe and Jack I see in your picture?



 Of course!

So I was wondering if I should go Black or White?


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Id go with Black...it'll make your paint stand out...looks more nostalgic


----------



## Old-Bikes

your wheels look nice! they look a bit like wood on the pictures. black tires would also look better, I think.


----------



## rustyspoke66

I'll third that on the black tires. Bike is looking great. Also for cleaning I use the 3M Scotch Brite pads which seem to last longer than steel wool with a product like CLR which is a calcium, lime and rust remover.


----------



## DonChristie

Yes I was thinking Black as well. Rims all cleaned up, regreased/repaired and ready to go!! I had a nice set of US Royal Chain tires I mounted onto them. The color of the Rims looks like Chocolate.


----------



## DonChristie

cyclingday said:


> The bracket on the truss rods is an ornament holder.
> 
> Hard piece to find, and with a nice aged patina. That alone, made the purchase of the bike well worth it.




So I searched our favorite auction site and found me an ornament. This Girl used to adorn a 27 Hudson, so the add said. I put it on my Schwinn to see it on a bike. It might of found a new home. Tell me, do you think this Girl on a bike is over the Top?


----------



## Bicycle Belle

She's pretty but maybe you should consider Manny Moe or Jack.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Absolutely not (do you have her phone number?)!
Chris


----------



## DonChristie

Haha, how do you think I can mount all three of them. Now that would be funny!


----------



## DonChristie

scrubbinrims said:


> Absolutely not (do you have her phone number?)!
> Chris




Hey buddy, thats my gal!


----------



## Bicycle Belle

Now you're talking! You can make me and Chris happy at the same time...give him the girl and use the pep boys.


----------



## DonChristie

I hit the L.B. Vets swap last weekend and got a couple of goodies. The pedals and gooseneck need to be cleaned up. I ordered a new set of Rubbers for the Pedals from our own Scott (SM2501) - Thanks! I also scored another badge because of the nicer color. The new one is on the Right. I think the old one on the Left looks better! Also, check out the aftermarket Kickstand's locking mechanism.


----------



## DonChristie

Bicycle Belle said:


> Now you're talking! You can make me and Chris happy at the same time...give him the girl and use the pep boys.




Hehe, I think someone has a crush on the triplets!


----------



## Bicycle Belle

schwinndoggy said:


> Hehe, I think someone has a crush on the triplets!



Second only to my eternal love for David Cassidy.


----------



## robertc

Belle,

The Keith Partridge "I think I love you" David Cassidy?


----------



## Bicycle Belle

robertc said:


> Belle,
> 
> The Keith Partridge "I think I love you" David Cassidy?



Yes Robert...the one and only. I will confess to still having my Partridge Family Lunchbox and my 1972 copy of Life Magazine with David on the cover.


----------



## robertc

You rock girl!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66

schwinndoggy said:


> So I searched our favorite auction site and found me an ornament. This Girl used to adorn a 27 Hudson, so the add said. I put it on my Schwinn to see it on a bike. It might of found a new home. Tell me, do you think this Girl on a bike is over the Top?




I for one do not think it's over the top, but what do I know?


----------



## DonChristie

^^WOW! What are the chances? Nice taste, Rusty! She is purty!!

I used to love the Partridge family show! The Bus was the coolest! Even cooler than David Cassidy, I think.

I was able to do some assembly today.


----------



## DonChristie

Boy, the Post man has been stopping at my place! The gooseneck is a replacement for the broken one. It is the same style. I polished it. Funny story, I bought the Neck for 15 dollars using a BIN on ebay. A day later the gal emails me and tries to talk me out of the sale. She apologizes for a small ding that she did not list. As it turns out, she thought she sold a Diamond worth hundreds, lol. The ding is tiny. I kindly took delivery. The Seat is new. Its a nice original Persons seat. It also has a funny story. I got it on ebay for a good price. Days later, the seller asks if I want to sell it back, wtf? So I find out he may be able to get the bike that it came off of. To makes my emotions crumble more, the bike is an Iver Johnson...I told him to get the bike then we will talk. I completely understand, I guess. The Pedals are dialed in with new Rubber. I await the delivery of a Chain and bars...


----------



## DonChristie

It seems I have finished my project! I am real happy how it turned out, given there wasn't much left. So the tally went like this
Bike  90
Bars  60
Seat  65
Grips  30
Gooseneck 20
Pedals 30
Rubber for pedals 25
Total - 320

Wonder if it would sell for more on the auction site...

I am not sure if the Seat is a keeper. It seems to be older. I feel good about rescuing a bike but wonder if it was a good bike to rescue.


----------



## rideon66

You could always look for a tank chain gaurd and a light. That will make the project last much longer. I truly love this bike by the way. I have one very similar. Great job. I like to see these come back from the grave.


----------



## Balloonoob

Looks great! Still got it? I'd say it needs a chain guard.


----------



## CWCMAN

Almost an 8 year post. I’m guessing no 

Cool bike though.


----------



## Krakatoa

CWCMAN said:


> Almost an 8 year post. I’m guessing no
> 
> Cool bike though.




Eddie do you remember when you were new? Lol

It's all good tho at least the noob is sniffing out old cool threads to look at!!

The totality of all the great old posts and threads here that are logged are more epic imo than what goes on day to day here really.

@Balloonoob


----------



## CWCMAN

I'm still new 

I didn't bash the guy but I do agree that I had a chance to see a cool old CWC that I hadn't seen before and I agree, it does need a chain guard.


----------



## Krakatoa

CWCMAN said:


> I'm still new
> 
> I didn't bash the guy but I do agree that I had a chance to see a cool old CWC that I hadn't seen before and I agree, it does need a chain guard.




Love your humble man but you my friend are Cruisin' on your "Bluebird"!!!

(Ed is no newbie he has some serious iron!)

On 2nd look the fork is tweaked oh well!

Noob hit me up I may have an affordable cwc project...

@Balloonoob


----------



## Balloonoob

Well this is a @DonChristie post. What say you? No bashing here either but if he wasn't an active member I wouldn't have posed the question. I bet you he's still got the bike. with a chainguard.  If it were mine in 2011 I would still have it in 2019. Cause it has the look. And I might be new to the hobby but I'm pretty sure a 37 roadmaster - albeit not a "Supreme" is still a desirable bike.


----------



## DonChristie

Damn! I actually forgot about this bike! It has been awhile! Ha! Sadly it is gone now and I do not think I did get a chainguard. I read the entire thread and miss all of the old timers that do not frequent the cabe anymore. Because of the love of these bikes, I recently got another one, even better!


----------



## CWCMAN

It's all good Noob,
Don's bike does have a real killer look to it with an even wear of patina that only mother nature can achieve.

 If you ask me, all prewar CWC bike are desirable, but I'm a bit partial


----------



## CWCMAN

I'm digging the 36 Don. These CWC roadsters have such a cool untilitarian look to them. Simplicity at it's finest.


----------



## DonChristie

CWCMAN said:


> I'm digging the 36 Don. These CWC roadsters have such a cool untilitarian look to them. Simplicity at it's finest.



Thanks! It is very simple looking and yet so cool it is sick! Looks like it is going fast just sitting still!


----------



## Balloonoob

DonChristie said:


> Damn! I actually forgot about this bike! It has been awhile! Ha! Sadly it is gone now and I do not think I did get a chainguard. I read the entire thread and miss all of the old timers that do not frequent the cabe anymore. Because of the love of these bikes, I recently got another one, even better!
> 
> View attachment 1065246



Hey thanks for responding. Cool replacement bike! It's great to have some of the "old timers" still around providing input still riding and still enjoying the hobby.


----------

